# Traynor YGL-2 vs Vox AC15, YGM3?



## Ric O Sound (Nov 3, 2015)

Just curious what folks think of Traynor's YGL-2 & how it compares to the Vox AC15 & YGM-3 reissues. Cheers!


----------



## Tony65x55 (Mar 7, 2012)

I own all three of the amps you mention and I have to say the AC15 is at the bottom of the list, although it sounds very good too. It's only downfall is that it is not loud enough to stay clean with a loud band.

The YGM3 is fantastic for the person who wants exquisite cleans. It can get a great grind on when you turn it up but that's pretty loud as it does not have a master volume and it 25w RMS. Think along the lines of a really good Deluxe Reverb. 

The YGL2 has a master volume and two switchable channels, British and American voicing. It does everything well. You can get Vox chime, Marshall grind and Fender cleans.

All three are great amps. As I say, I own all three, have gigged all three and these are my observations.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I haven't used the YGL2, but I agree with Tony65x55 - for me the Vox AC15 wasn't great. Not enough clean headroom and overall I wasn't terribly thrilled with the overdriven sound, either. I had a YGM for a long time and really loved it. I would've kept it if I didn't have too many amps. It's perfect for someone who wants a Deluxe Reverb-ish sound and format. I also prefer the size of the Traynor to the DRRI in terms of width and height of the cabinet.


----------



## Ric O Sound (Nov 3, 2015)

Tony65x55 said:


> I own all three of the amps you mention and I have to say the AC15 is at the bottom of the list, although it sounds very good too. It's only downfall is that it is not loud enough to stay clean with a loud band.
> 
> The YGM3 is fantastic for the person who wants exquisite cleans. It can get a great grind on when you turn it up but that's pretty loud as it does not have a master volume and it 25w RMS. Think along the lines of a really good Deluxe Reverb.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tony65x55. I've actually already got a YGL-2 (& YGL-1) with what I suspect are worn out tubes (ex L&M rental sale) & since there isn't a lot of info out there on these amps, I guess I was hoping for a good second opinion before I shell out the $ for a new set. I've also got an AC30 & have been looking for something a bit lighter weight, with similar tones for smaller rooms that can still keep up, clean headroom wise, with a drummer. The YGL2 would seem to fit the bill. I guess I'll need to find out where to get some decent fresh tubes. I hear JJ's are a good, affordable choice....


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

Ric O Sound said:


> Thanks Tony65x55. I've actually already got a YGL-2 (& YGL-1) with what I suspect are worn out tubes (ex L&M rental sale) & since there isn't a lot of info out there on these amps, I guess I was hoping for a good second opinion before I shell out the $ for a new set. I've also got an AC30 & have been looking for something a bit lighter weight, with similar tones for smaller rooms that can still keep up, clean headroom wise, with a drummer. The YGL2 would seem to fit the bill. I guess I'll need to find out where to get some decent fresh tubes. I hear JJ's are a good, affordable choice....


tubes ...go to your local L&M & if they don't have an excellent selection of tubes including JJs find the head guitar guy and slap him in the head with a wet fish ! 

Loudness is relative: 
the YGM3 is only 15 watts ! but it has more upper midrange than the ac 15 which has more lower midrange 

I personally love 15 watt amps, I have 7 ygm3's but no AC15 I do have an AC30 and an AC50 I use my 15 watt amps the most ! 

Have a look at speakers there are lots of great choices these days I run my YGM3 with the eminence RED fang, 60's vox silver alnicos, EVM12L or most recently the eminence Swamp Thang all are 100+ db of efficiency 
making your 15 watt amp sound like 30 watts compared to most 98bd factory OEM speakers 

I would argue that if your 15 watt amp is getting buried by the other guys in the band your hearing is at risk ! 


p


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I don't understand the aversion to buying new tubes. You're gonna need backups anyways - and it's cheaper than 30 minutes on a tech's bench. Where's the down side?


----------



## Ric O Sound (Nov 3, 2015)

No aversion or downside other than I've just ordered new tubes for my AC30 & have no immediate need for a spare set. I suppose you are correct in that I'll need another set at some point. Like any new piece of gear, I'm just looking to make a fair assessment before I decide whether this amp's a keeper. Since my initial post, I've spent a bit more time experimenting with the YGL-2's settings & have found that engaging the bright switch & setting the treble low sounds really great & quite Voxy with my Ric 330.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

The bass and treble controls on the YGM3 accentuate a very wide range of tonal bliss. Once you have a good quality speaker in that amp it just validates its' worth as a keeper. I had a Celestion GL12H30W in mine when I bought it. It really would give a Fender Deluxe Reverb a good run for the money. Every small increment in the tone stack yields something useable, and boosts the overall volume and amp drive. You just can't say that about many amps that I tried. Pete Traynor got that right.

I later acquired an Eminence Reignmaker and tried it in several amps. It really does a good job in the YGM3 and it will stay in there. There is no master volume control; but the attenuation feature on the back of the speaker allows you to push the amp into a distorted overdriven bliss at lower volume. Once again, the tone controls play a big part in achieving the tonal sweet spots, as does the big knob on the back of the Reignmaker. The tremolo and reverb are among the best that I have ever tried.

When playing clean, the addition of another cab makes it even sweeter. The YGM3 also pairs well with other amps when using an AB/Y or stereo delay pedal. This amp is staying in my basement studio collection.


----------



## dropdew (Nov 18, 2014)

Get a peavey classic 30. It's LOUD and has great gain. If you change the speaker it only makes it better. Very affordable used.

Sent from my B1-730 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

I like the YGL 2 its an awesome amp. I had mine for about a year you can get some great tones out of it, very versatile. I have played the YGM3 several times, its loud...would make a great pedal platform for sure. You got to get er cooking pretty loud to get the breakup goin.Never played the AC15


----------

